# Is this a good breakfast for bulking?



## eatthewholeegg (Mar 15, 2011)

5'10" 160 bf 8-10%
Daily Calories 3000 -3500

40%protien 40% carbs 20% fats 

For breakfast I had  F C P

2eggs + 2 whites    9 0 20
1/2 cup melon        0 10 0
raisin bran             1 46 5
8 oz skim milk         0 11 8
whole wheat toast   0 19 4
peanut butter         8  3  4
jelly                      0  11 0

totals                    18 100 41
calories                171 400 164
                               735

is this to much for one meal i am just worried carbs are a little high, I threw in the last 3 items because I was still hungry should I just stick with the first four every morning or is this not that bad of a breakfast all together my other meals look like this. I will still meet my daily macros pretty close just wondering if this is to much for breakfast or one meal for that matter. 

midmorning snack- pro/fat
lunch - pro/ carbs
preworkout- proshake/ carbs (oats)
post - pro/ carbs shake 
dinner- pro/ carbs ( complex)
bed- pro/ Fat 


thanks any input will be helpful.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep it simple man. More eggs, oatmeal, and juice.  Everyday.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

Steak.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea man looks good but up the eggs a little as mentioned..

I personally keep it simple with 4 slices of ezeckiel bread, whole eggs + whites then maybe fruit.

That or i make pancakes with oats, eggs and chocolate whey for flavoring.


----------



## eatthewholeegg (Mar 15, 2011)

cool thanks I totally agree I need to keep it simple and just stick with eggs and oats that is what i ussually have but for some reason the cafeteria where i go to college didnt have oats this morning so i went for the cereal and fruit and bread hoping to make up for it then i realized i had eaten 100+ carbs ha ha.

with regards to the steak i wish, cant wait to go home for spring break and have my moms cook me some real good food, steak, shrimp, and a few seafood buffets back in colorado ( NO SEAFOOD IN NEBRASKA by the way my coach didnt tell me this when he was recruiting me that bastard), planning on putting on probably 4-5 lbs in a week. one can only hope right. 

thanks again


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

Eat whole eggs. Don't ditch the yolks, they're good for you and full of healthy fat and calories. Also drink whole milk rather than skim - again, healthy saturated fat, and extra calories.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

eatthewholeegg said:


> is this to much for one meal i am just worried carbs are a little high, I threw in the last 3 items because I was still hungry


I personally go with the philosophy that you should never be hungry on a bulk. Eat til you're full man, you only have 10% body fat it's not like you're going to get too fat all of a sudden. Also I agree with everyone else whole egg and whole milk are the way to go. Nothing wrong with a few extra fat calories while bulking.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I personally go with the philosophy that you should never be hungry on a bulk. Eat til you're full man, you only have 10% body fat it's not like you're going to get too fat all of a sudden. Also I agree with everyone else whole egg and whole milk are the way to go. Nothing wrong with a few extra fat calories while bulking.



X2 .. if on a bulk def eat the yolk..Fats and Protein are essential for growth so why ditch out the yolks!

Personally I know too many guys who stay smaller in fear of bulking hard and gaining some fat. Its going to happen, thats what dieting is for! If bulking just strive for alot of cals and gaining quality muscle.


----------

